# SHOCKED - Sling TV has fox news now? when?



## thepcnerd (Dec 23, 2019)

I woke up early this morning and suddenly fox news was there... does anyone know when this happened? Apologies but I prefer not to debate the trump garbage having to do with fox news ... I just enjoy the way they deliver general news and am excited to see its there but am afraid it is only temporary ...

Does anyone have any news or links they can point me to as to when this happened?

Thanks tons,

PCN


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Sling TV Raises Their Price by $5/Month and Adds New Channels - Cord Cutters News

Sling TV channels: Find the best service for you!


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

As above Jim148 sez, the price hike has them shifting a slew of channels around, it appears that they haven't made the appropriate changes to their web site as of yet. I noted earlier that they appeared to have never added the 'four add on' deal they debuted a month or so ago either, so don't hold your breath on when reality will catch up to whomever is in charge there keeping their systems up to date with the management's latest pronouncements.


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

Wish they would have just created a new extra package for these, and stuck them there. I have no need for any "news" channels, and shouldn't be charged extra for something I will never watch.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

And they DO have an additional news package(!) so if they added it to a base package, and as it is an advertiser supported channel, one has to wonder how much sling is paid or how little sling is paying for that channel (?). On DirecTV there are tons of channels that pay to be on their service, and there are a fair number of 'free to stream' channels on various streaming services not just sling, that are just easier to access rather than exiting the sling app and launching another individual app to access the programming. Just wondering...


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

Richard said:


> Wish they would have just created a new extra package for these, and stuck them there. I have no need for any "news" channels, and shouldn't be charged extra for something I will never watch.


Once was a day that Fox paid to be on cable and satellite.


----------



## Devo1237 (Apr 22, 2008)

thepcnerd said:


> I woke up early this morning and suddenly fox news was there... does anyone know when this happened? Apologies but I prefer not to debate the trump garbage having to do with fox news ... I just enjoy the way they deliver general news and am excited to see its there but am afraid it is only temporary ...
> 
> Does anyone have any news or links they can point me to as to when this happened?
> 
> ...


Ugh, I quite honestly chose Sling TV specifically because they did not offer Fox News. I can't in good conscience pay even pennies in subscription costs to a network that preys on fear and intolerance. Poison for the mind. Time to move on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Devo1237 said:


> Ugh, I quite honestly chose Sling TV specifically because they did not offer Fox News. I can't in good conscience pay even pennies in subscription costs to a network that preys on fear and intolerance. Poison for the mind. Time to move on.


So ... Orby TV (satellite) until they sign a contract with Fox?

I have not seen a channel package yet that did not include at least one channel or other content that I did not like. I have also not seen a channel package that requires me to watch content I find objectionable. I have a channel changer. I use it.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

We seldom watch any cable news channels. We get most of our news in print or from National Public Radio.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

How many people can view Sling Blue at one time? Is it still three?


----------

